# Dutch Passion BB no good



## bubblelove (Apr 4, 2009)

After 2 separate tries with their standard seeds they all suck. They pop and start great then when the second set of true leaves emerges they are all twisted and deformed.  2 different times.  All my other strains are doing great.  Funny because the Nirvana Aurora Indica and a few others are great and cheaper than the DP crap.  Just thought I would share as I have seen some others with the same problem.  GRRRRR  

Good note the Mazar, AI, Purple Erkle seed(I know clone only but came from reputable source so whatever it is it came from a PE bud for sure) Bubba Kush, Blue Hawaii, Strawberry Shades are all doing great along with my Bubblicious mom and a K2 mom that is finally revegging after some time trying to get het to come around.  
Theres my update sorry longwinded dam Jamaican booze


----------



## Vegs (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, darn those booze. Sounds like a good laundry list of flavors you have on-hand. I currently have the following.

- Blue Mystic
- LR2
- Mazar X Afghan
- Super Silver Haze
- KC Brains Mango
- KC Brains Northern Lights Special
- G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk

I would love to have: Strawberry Cough, Lemon Skunk or Super Lemon Haze, Papaya, Bubblelicous, AK48, Aurora Indica just to name a few.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 5, 2009)

The AI I got from Nirvana is a nice uniform plant.  I think they have bred this strain nicely.  The strawberry shade I have looks and tastes like all the Strawberry cough I have had so maybe the same?  Blue Mystic is one for the future for me.  I have K2male X Bubblicious Female cross that  I am growing out now going for Bub2k hopefully in a few generations.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

DP sucks.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 5, 2009)

My DP BB seeds were a bit harder to get going than the DP WW but once going were fine.

The DP BB just didnt produce as nice of buds as my WW


----------



## nvthis (Apr 8, 2009)

bubblelove said:
			
		

> After 2 separate tries with their standard seeds they all suck. They pop and start great then when the second set of true leaves emerges they are all twisted and deformed.


 

Isn't the BB strain infamous for it's odd leaf twist?


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Isn't the BB strain infamous for it's odd leaf twist?


egg zactly what I was thinking.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 8, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> My DP BB seeds were a bit harder to get going than the DP WW but once going were fine.
> 
> The DP BB just didnt produce as nice of buds as my WW


 
I like the DP WW.  I don't know about DP BB though.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 16, 2009)

Well they are about 3 weeks form germination and they are still crazy.  They do not even resemble pot lol.  They look healthy though.  I think I will throw up some pics although I dont like to, this is too strange.  Been doing this on and off for 15 years and these are a first.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is one





The Other





 the veg box
These are not normal   :confused2:
What do you guys think


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

So basically they hermied on you.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 19, 2009)

So by the looks of it do you think I should keep them going?
Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

just take the one with nanners out.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 19, 2009)

Well right now niehter have anything they are just so strange.  The main grow tip is growing down, wierd.  I will keep posted over the next few weeks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

That was aimed at Kilowatt. I am not sure what to tell you Bubble. I know I just wasted valuable time with the Blueberry from them. I am content with their Strawberry Cough, but it just doesn't appear to be as potent as they claim. The yield is there but I did not get tons of trichs. I am not even saving the trim for hash, I just swept it into a garbage bag.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 19, 2009)

NP  I think I am going to scrap DP of my list of banks.  I have some strians to work with that are awesome so I will just wait and see.  when I am doing new strains I have at least 1 or 2 of a old stand by going as well just in case poor genetics.  Just because it comes from a seed bank in Amsterdam dont mean jack to me!!  Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been getting good stuff from bidzbay. I have some magic merlin and hopefully Gorilla Grape on their way.


----------



## bubblelove (Apr 21, 2009)

What site is that I tried typing it the way you spelled it but no luck.  Update Still wierd but growing.   Blue Hawaii showed balls today GRRRR!!!  but he is nice so I will use him for crossing with AI, and a couple others.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 21, 2009)

replace the xx with tt

hxxp://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=178

You can get subcool's gear, Outlaw Genetics, and some others I haven't tried yet.


----------

